# Mig



## aphonopelma1313 (Jul 12, 2014)

An abandoned jetfighter: 

1


Without nose... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2


Turbine... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3


From behind... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4


Shooting... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 12, 2014)

Really nice tones to these shots, not very often do we get the privilege of seeing stuff like this, so thanks!


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks to be a Mig-23?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 13, 2014)

I like this!! I really wanna explore a Boeing 747......hmmmmmm. I know where one is! its just finding the time to go there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice one! cut backs everywhere.


----------



## Pilot (Jul 13, 2014)

Ive been chased around the skies by these before. They are quite something, and it is sad to see this one in this state. Great shot up the tailpipe! You really wouldn't believe the raw power coming out of there. Gladdens the heart of an old pilot, this. Thank you. (Heads up - security is mega-tight now even around old/abandoned aircraft. Most incursions get a rough ride with the Police - so take care)


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hard to believe for you, but this one stands on the street without any security. Not even a fence or something is installed there...


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2014)

Fantastic stuff, not something you see every day!


----------



## peroxidetim (Jul 22, 2014)

hey aphonopelma!

I recognize the jet1 
I spend a weekend at a village nearby. We had a takeaway pizza from the pizzaria in the background! 
I did not take my DSL there, which is a shame..

Nice pics anyway!!!


----------



## forker67 (Aug 5, 2014)

That would look ACE in my garden!!!!!


----------



## King Al (Aug 5, 2014)

Great find that aphonopelma, like the fact it seems to have an old rocket pod attached... no smoking near that thing!


----------

